# Adopt-A-Rat Train from Welland, ON to Scarborough, ON - MON!



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

All of us hear of those terrible things happening to rats but we often have to turn away and try to not let it bother us terribly. I was informed of a desperate situation in Welland, Ontario and just couldnâ€™t turn away this time.

We managed to get transport to go to Welland to take in a lot of babies from 2 oops litters, and bring back to Toronto for rehoming.

We are hoping that people along the way might want to adopt from the older litter, since we will be driving from Welland to Toronto and can even go as far as Scarborough if necessary to drop off these wee ones.

The slightly older babies will be 5 weeks, 1 day old on Monday, and the others will be 4 weeks 4 days old. The owner doesnâ€™t seem to understand she MUST separate the males, and has inadequate caging as it is, so I am trying to prevent a rat breeding explosion by getting them soon.
I will confirm color/sex when I get that information. I am hoping another baby will be added but at this point, he/she is lost in the home and assumed dead. :'(

These babies deserve a good home.

Please email me if you have any interest and any help or support will be welcomed. 

[email protected]


































Seed mix and cuties ...sigh uppy_dog_eyes:


----------



## animalhugger (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Rat Train from Welland, ON to Scarborough, ON -*

if you were able to come to lasalle, ontario id be able to take in a couple of boys. im getting an FN soon (which id put hardware stuff over it), so theyd have a really nice home. let me know if you can =]


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Rat Train from Welland, ON to Scarborough, ON -*

Darn. I live in Ottawa. If they were anywhere near there, I would be able to adopt 2 females...


----------



## meghan.s (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Adopt-A-Rat Train from Welland, ON to Scarborough, ON -*

I can pick these guys and girls up in Toronto/Scarborough and bring them to Peterborough (where i live) and go as far as Trenton/Belleville.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Adopt-A-Rat Train from Welland, ON to Scarborough, ON -*

What a long day this was, we had car trouble, but the munchkins were fine. *whew*

But back to the important part, the babies 

Elizabeth took quite a few (2 boys and 5 girls I think? I thought it was 4 girls but it was bedlam at tiki's sorting the ones coming and staying and she may have said she was keeping an extra girl).

I have 5 girls and 3 boys here. Pics were difficult because they were running around exploring...hehehehe

The boys are I am pretty sure a fawn, a black self, and a PEW. They are the sweetest little things and all the way home they were constantly eeping and wrestling in their travel cages. :lol: 

Beige or fawn boy
















Black self boy








they were under the hammock, thats why its so dark








PEW boy

























And the 5 gals are beige, fawn, 2 black selfs and 1 black berk...


























And mad wrestlers the lot!









The fawn girl








The beige girl








Black self and fawn girl









They are still running and climbing, figuring out the wheel, running over the fleece ropes, etc LOLOL


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Adopt-A-Rat Train from Welland, ON to Scarborough, ON -*

Ooh, fawn is such a pretty color! What little darlings they all are. But didn't anyone ever teach that little black self girl not to step in her dinner?!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Adopt-A-Rat Train from Welland, ON to Scarborough, ON -*

Only 5 girls left in Toronto, 4 in Barrie. All 5 boys got adopted along with the 2 young ladies I picked up as well.


----------



## rattusnorvegicus (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Adopt-A-Rat Train from Welland, ON to Scarborough, ON -*

God, those rats are so **** cute!


----------

